# Buildings Designed by I. M. Pei



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I created this thread to honor the 100-year old Chinese-American architect, Ieoh Ming Pei! Post pictures of buildings designed by this legend here.

I'll start with the *Bank of China Tower* in Hong Kong, which is perhaps the most famous building designed by Pei. We'll soon see with the finale of the Pei Cup!

Bank Of China Tower. Hong Kong, 2013. by Rodino Ayala, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

One of the earlier IM Pei designs featured the support columns flaring out in the lobby. It was spectacular but got simplified to the design below. Commerce Court was completed in 1972 and rises to 239m. It is the global HQ of Canada's 5th biggest bank.

*Commerce Court West, Toronto*


















Courtesy of gvrpix


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

This thread should be on *Architects* one:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4181


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Miami Tower*, Miami:

Miami Tower by @archphotographr, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

*Tour EDF*, Paris, France


Tour EDF (I.M. Pei) by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

*Torre Espacio*, Madrid, Spain


Torre Espacio by ETZK, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

*Capella Tower*, Minneapolis, Minnesota


IMG_2231s by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Baltimore World Trade Center*, Baltimore:

Baltimore World Trade Center by Ben Schumin, on Flickr

I heard it's the world's tallest regular pentagonal building!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

First International Bank Tower , Tel Aviv - Yafo, Israel


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Wonderful pictures! Keep them coming.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

:drool: Only great photos!! Congratulations!!:cheers:


----------



## Jasonhouse (Jul 27, 2002)

Rest in peace!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

:shocked: I. M. Pei died today?!

Rest in peace! The world will forever remember your contributions to architecture!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*I.M. Pei's legacy stretched from the West to the East*
17 May 2019

BEIJING (AP) — The legacy of American architect I.M. Pei stretches from west to east, from the Louvre museum to his native China, where he helped fuse tradition and modernity as the country opened up after the Cultural Revolution.

Pei, who died earlier this week at the age of 102, added elegance to landscapes worldwide with powerful geometric shapes and grand spaces, from a trapezoidal addition to the National Gallery of Art in Washington, D.C., to the giant glass pyramid at the Louvre.

Born in southern China, he migrated to the United States and was one of the first overseas architects to visit China during its initial period of opening up, said Tan Xin, a garden designer who worked with him in the early 1980s on the Fragrant Hill Hotel, which still stands on the outskirts of Beijing.

Pei was highly influential in helping Chinese architects and landscapers imagine how Chinese architecture could be modernized while retaining its traditional elements.

"He was so modest and unassuming," Tan said in an interview Friday at her Beijing office. "Even though he was Chinese American, he loved China and traditional Chinese culture. In our architectural and cultural worlds at the time, he was a pioneer."

While the Fragrant Hill, or "Xiangshan," hotel is widely considered one of Pei's less successful works, he adapted the same concepts to the much-loved Suzhou Museum, situated in his family's southeastern ancestral home.

The museum blends features of Suzhou's famed classical gardens and white stucco dwellings with a modern facade of steel and glass. He endearingly called it his "young daughter."

Pei "has made important contributions to the mutual understanding between the Chinese and American people and the exchange of eastern and western cultures for a long time," a spokesman for China's foreign ministry said Friday.

More : https://www.apnews.com/756549f39c9e4e62929245b15bc88357


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

*Commerce Court West, Toronto*










What I always loved about this skinny modernist masterpiece (studied by architects and engineers from around world in the '70s)... is it lands right on the ground in front of you. 

A couple of steps off the sidewalk and you can touch the tower (and shoot many crazy photos looking up). Nearly 50 years later it remains a most beautiful "box" ;-)


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Pei didn't design anything iconic for NYC, but he made his mark here nonetheless. 

Wall Street (88 Pine Street):









CTBUH

NYU (Silver Towers):


University Village now called Silver Towers I & II and 505 LaGuardia Place by Emilio Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## micrip (Jun 16, 2004)

A Chicagoan said:


> *Baltimore World Trade Center*, Baltimore:
> 
> Baltimore World Trade Center by Ben Schumin, on Flickr
> 
> I heard it's the world's tallest regular pentagonal building!


It is! Baltimore only has 4 towers over 150m, but we at least have the world's tallest in something! Not part of the original design,but it's now spectacular at night. The five corners are illuminated in various colors from base to top..sometimes white, red, orange, and I may have seen blue.


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Technically designed by Henry Cobb but he was with I.M. Pei & Partners. So I guess it kind of counts? John Hancock Tower Boston.

To the left, then middle, then right, and right again sides of the 4 respective shots.

IMG_8551 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_5481 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_4108 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_1141 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^Where's that last one from?


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^Where's that last one from?


Harborwalk between Carson Beach and UMass Boston JFK Library. Approximately here:
https://www.google.com/maps/@42.320...no-pi-0-ya220.90727-ro-0-fo100!7i11016!8i5508


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Chase Tower, Houston.


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

OCBC Centre, Singapore


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Fountain Place, Dallas


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I never thought Pei's death would revive this thread!


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Don't forget old me. ^^

CENTURY PLAZA TOWERS

RIP


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Fountain Place and Bank of China are probably Pei's best. Ahead of their time.


----------



## Georgius (Nov 25, 2016)

My personal favorite by I.M.Pei, the JFK Presidential Library and Museum, Boston


----------

